# Thanks Mark M



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I want to personelly thank Mark for telling the truth and hopelly exposing the BS that FB and Rod F are speing about the pending tresspas lawsduit. He was on Ed Schulz radio this morning and really once again stood up for the hunters of ND. Sure would be nice if the REP party would pull there head out and put him of the ballot for GOv instead of Hoven.

Ed was not bad for a change asking tough questions instead of his normal softball stuff. Even Rod Froleich was pressed by Ed on FB involement and Jeff Jefferes the same. I hope this wakes up the rest of the hunting population in this state that change is in the wind and the wind is being driven by the G/O and other commerical hunting interest and it will not be for the benifit of the independent do it yourself hunter, resident or nonresident.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I only caught part of the show but it was good and it was hot! Both Eddy and Mazaheri were outstanding. A Farm Bureau rep called in and I think he said that FB spent $960,000 on their hunter program last year, to connect member hunters and farmers. That program generated 15 new members, and serviced 400+ hunters. Those 15 new members would have paid FB $645 in dues. *FARM BUREAU SPENT $960,000 ON A PROJECT THAT BROUGHT IN $645! OUR MEMBER DUES!* 
Where is econ101? Certianly not in Farm Bureau.

Farmers Union is taking the upper road in this, as they are sticking to farm issues where farm organizations belong.

I have yet to hear from anyone in the Hospitality industry defending this law suit. Where IS econ101?


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

He actually said $9600 in expenses. But the point remains. I thought the coverage was excellant, as was the rebuttal of some of the opposing arguments. For or against trespass, you have to admit that FB is making hay on this thing, and Ed is calling them out for it. Good enough.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Great job Mark!!!!!! We should also thank Ed,do you think the other talk show host in town would stand up for the truth.Not a chance.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Those two really had the facts compared to the FB.One guy was complaining that they were tag teaming against the FB callers.Ya right.They were asking good questions that the FB didnt want to answer.Tony Dean has even said publicly that supporting South Dakotas trespass law initially was one of the biggest mistakes he ever made.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep, I hit one too many zeros-my mistake. Look at what Mazaheri and Schultz did with the food drive for western ND last year and compare that to Farm Bureaus effort.?????? Look at what the NDWF raised for money on the Operation Hayride and compare that to Farm Bureau's effort.??? They can have the extra Zero because that's what they put in to those efforts. It's not a Farm Bureau, it's a Commercial Hunting Bureau.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Anyone poll the farmers/ranchers throughout the state,And the hospitality industry to see what there opinion is on this?


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> A Farm Bureau rep called in and I think he said that FB spent $960,000 on their hunter program last year, to connect member hunters and farmers. That program generated 15 new members, and serviced 400+ hunters. Those 15 new members would have paid FB $645 in dues. *FARM BUREAU SPENT $960,000 ON A PROJECT THAT BROUGHT IN $645! OUR MEMBER DUES!*
> 
> Anyone wonder how rumors get started.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You did not see the correction and the acknowledgement of the mistake by Dick?


----------



## economics 101 (Jan 30, 2003)

Monson,

Fresh off a vacation from you and the world.

I will not defend the lawsuit, but in principal, I do agree the landowner should have their rights. We as home owners do not expect anyone to be able to set up a picnic in our back yard without asking, and a landowner should also be given the same right. This will hurt the hospitality industry in the short run, but most business people who are thinking will find ways to adapt to the law if it is changed. The *landowner* is the true cog that makes the hunting wheel spin and *without them, their is no hunting *for anyone!!!!!!!

An idea  Why doesn't the game and fish use some of their millions to buy all the no hunting posters and supply a person to do such for the land owner? Why should the landowner who has already paid for his land be financially responsible to keep people off of it when he or she so desires? It's easy to post a yard, now try to post 10,000 acres. Expensive. This idea might just make everyone happy and be called a successful compromise.  

Econ

PS: I wouldn't put too much credibilty on Ed Schultz, he does play by play for the Sioux and picks on the nations top hockey coach.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

A Farm Bureau rep called in and I think he said that FB spent $960,000 on their hunter program last year, to connect member hunters and farmers. That program generated 15 new members, and serviced 400+ hunters. Those 15 new members would have paid FB $645 in dues. FARM BUREAU SPENT $960,000 ON A PROJECT THAT BROUGHT IN $645! OUR MEMBER DUES!

What correction? Just pointing out how rumors start when loose cannons go off.

1 to many zeros (or should it be 2 to many zeros or the comma is in the wrong place or was it wrong both times it was typed), or should it be the part about "I think he said",


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

When did Fast Eddie pick on Don Lucia?


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Good one Qwack, Back to Back definitely knocked Blais of his pedestal


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

gophers - Gophers - GOPHERS _ _ _ _ !!!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Can you say . . .

. . . three-peat 8)


----------



## economics 101 (Jan 30, 2003)

Fetch,

Can't believe we agree on something. Go Sioux!!!!

By the way all you Gopher fans, just remember it took a North Dakotan to win your first championship and for your second, a North Dakotan had to captain your team!!!!!!   

Qwack,

You can't say three - peat as Pat Riley has the name all tied up!!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

redlabel Your getting old your repeating yourself.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

econ

Come on, the ND title teams of the 90's had a bunch of MN players as their lineup always does.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Mark will be behind the mike sometime in the next 2 weeks as Ed takes a break. He sure ripped into F.B. and Eric Omstead today. He may have become a lapdog to the Dem but he sure was passionate on the trespass lawsuit today and challenged Hoven and the Dem to sit Rod down and convince him to withdraw the lawsuit.

I hope that more and more people understand what F.B. and the G/O are really up to.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Econ...a Minnesota boy had to coach your team!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

But once they are sioux they become north dakotans for life.

I give Fast Eddie zero credibility. 10 years ago he would scream on the air on how the Bison were getting screwed by the refs and the sioux should be disgrace that they needed the refs help. Now, because the money was right he says the same thing with the teams reversed.

Yeah that is the kind of guy I want to get behind.

I always say if it ain't broke why fix it. If farmers want to post their land, let them post their land. If they don,t let the land be open to sportsmen.

cootkiller


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

coot,

Zero credibility for doing his job? Give me a break, the job of the announcer is to be kind of a homer and biased because that's what the listeners of the home broadcast want.


----------

